

The IntelliJ guys have created a dedicated Ruby IDE. - humanlever
http://www.jetbrains.com/ruby/index.html

======
snprbob86
JetBrains builds fantastic stuff. IntelliJ is the only way to write Java and
Resharper is a requirement for any real C# work. I'm not doing any Ruby work,
but this does look cool. I'll assume they build the back-end stuff in a
general way for dynamic languages and keep my fingers crossed for Python and
Javascript support someday :-)

~~~
bdittmer
It's really hard to stress how much IDEA blows eclipse, netbeans, etc. out of
the water when it comes to Java development.

~~~
snprbob86
Agreed. And once you learn to use refactoring effectively, you start to really
appreciate static typing and generally just want to give the JetBrains team a
real big hug.

~~~
omouse
What does static typing have to do with refactoring? Smalltalk can refactor
just fine?

~~~
snprbob86
Smalltalk can refactor, but not always just fine.

Strong type systems give you considerably more information by which to perform
a refactoring. A great deal of refactoring can be in dynamic languages, but
once you start doing dynamic things, all bets are off.

I see that there is refactoring in JetBrain's Ruby offering. I'm sure it
pushes the state of the art in dynamic refactoring. However, I'm also sure it
was much harder for them to implement and test :-)

------
einarvollset
Just playing with it now - the code completion feature _rules_. It's the one
thing I missed from the old IntelliJ.

Some suckiness:

\- No REPL that I can see. Surely an irb prompt is lurking there somewhere? \-
Ugly typography. TextMate spoiled me on getting my code to look good even when
it didn't do the right thing

------
henning
If OS X aesthetes can get used to that Swing-based editor type engine, this
could be, like, kind of a big deal.

~~~
st3fan
There is an OS X Look & Feel.

------
bdittmer
Hrmm...I was under the impression all new language support (JS, Flex, Ruby,
etc.) would be rolled into IDEA in the form of a new plugin architecture that
was to be release with v8. This is an interesting development indeed.

------
jrockway
I like how they call guessing the type of a variable via flaky heuristics
"type inference". Methinks they have spent a bit too much time reading
programming reddit.

~~~
bkudria
Funny, cause Ruby variables aren't typed. (The values are.)

------
quellhorst
It takes a long time to load your project for the first time and doesn't
support HAML.

~~~
jamesbritt
"... and doesn't support HAML."

I'm pretty sure that's a feature.

:)

------
petercooper
What's the equivalent of "Slashdotted" for Hacker News? Whatever it is, we
appear to have done that to it. "503 Service Temporarily Unavailable" :(

~~~
waldrews
Well, it is Ruby we're talking about - who's surprised it doesn't scale?

------
ujeezy
Anyone have luck getting the vim plugin (IdeaVIM) installed?

------
nanijoe
Is this thing free? I get a prompt asking for a license key when I try to run
it

------
sker
Why do the fonts look so ugly? Doesn't it use ClearType or something?

------
Herring
Anyone else having trouble finding java on ubuntu?

~~~
jamesbritt
Tried apt-get?

~~~
Herring
It's already installed. Rubymine won't start, it keeps complaining " _No JDK
found to run RubyMine. Please validate either IDEA_JDK or JDK_HOME points to
valid JDK installation_ "

I've tried messing with those variables in the script to point to the install
path, but I must be missing something. Most often the error changes to "
_Error occurred during initialization of VM. Could not find agent library on
the library path or in the local directory: yjpagent_ "

~~~
jamesbritt
"I've tried messing with those variables in the script to point to the install
path, but I must be missing something. "

Have you set your _environment_ variables? I think the code is going to look
for ENV['JDK_HOME'] (if it's Ruby code) or $JDK_HOME (if a shell script.)

